# Sports Trading Advisor



## STA (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm Davide, I'm writing from Italy.
I work with Sports Trading Advisor.
We are a small group of passionate people who believe that work should be the expression of a life too short to be boring.
We are bootstrapper, profitable and independent. We like to compete on service quality and customer care.
We offer advisory services on the betting, our focus are on exchanges market.
There are some good stuff in our service, let me speak about two : we have a target subscription, not time subscription. So, the registration expires only when you reach the goal. We like people to talk about us for the results, not for what we promise, for that reason we decided to offer a Money back guarantee of service in case something goes wrong and we can't achieve the goal.

I am writing here to invite you to visit our website. www.sportstradingadvisor.com
If you are interested in trying our tips, you can take advantage of a discount for the forum, 50% off on the Starter plan, only € 7.50. Just Click on this reserved form
So, that its all.
Feel free to contact me on davide@sportstradingadvisor.com or comment this thread.

Thank's for reading and good luck out there.
Davide

Ps. Sorry for my English, I'm working on.


----------

